# Urinary Incontinence



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

George has occasional incontinence, and was prescribed Propalin, which does seem to help.. but I'd really rather use something more natural. Just wondering if anyone here knows of anything I can try.


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

How about just a belly band with a pad in it for the house? That's natural  other than that there maybe something at Only Natural Health - Natural Supplements, Natural Remedies and Natural Health Cures that may help him. I shop at that place all the time and I know I've seen products for incontinence.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

when bubba had incontinence.....we retrained his bladder, thinking it was a training thing or a control thing and we used belly bands with pads....

fortunately it worked.

had it not worked, i think i would have used belly bands.

i don't think i would have given drugs.


----------



## RRs (Aug 31, 2011)

I use Bladder Strength by Nutri Vet daily. 

I still put my dog on Proin for a 2 week stint every 4-6 weeks, but I think it's better than using it each and every day for the rest of her life, especially since she is only 3 1/2 years old. Most importantly, I make sure that she gets out for a potty break every night before I turn in, especially if she has already been asleep for some time.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a female that has occasional incontinence. The vet said that middled aged females that have had a litter can have this issue. We found that when she was carrying a little extra weight the issue got worse and we had more accidents. We keep her very lean. Also, we used Sudafed before trying Propalin. Sudafed contains Pseudoephedrine which helps tighten the muscles of the bladder opening. We were told to use it daily until we could get the weight off of her. Once she was nice and lean we took her off the meds and havent had another accident in almost a year


----------

